# Holcome gets help



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello everybody,This is not a plea for money,I just wanted to share with everyone a good deed done by a GREAT group.
Shane


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh Shane, that poor, poor dog. I'm just heartsick for him. Who could mistreat a precious dog like that??? *sigh* I never will understand. I so hope he finds a loving forever home and he heals from all wounds, both physical and emotional.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*rescue dog*

Wow--I had a hard time looking through the orphans on that web site Shaneamber. I live in Massachusetts or I would fill out the application to possibly adopt a rescue. There are some rescue groups in MA. but they don't want to adopt out to families with young children or people who have a home daycare (I have both). 
The dogs with the white faces really tug at my heart because Sasha's face was all white.In my mind I picture her in the same situation as these dogs and I would have wanted someone to take care of her in her later years if anything would have happened to me.
I am looking for a group that WILL adopt out to families with children in the New England area so if anyone knows of any, please post it for me. The children in my house are always taught to respect all the animals in my house. I also have an elderly (11 yrs) chocolate lab.
Cathy


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*update to above letter*

After reading the above letter about Holcome I applied with the Sunshine Gold rescue here in New England. There was no mention on their website of not adopting to families with children. Wish me luck.
Cathy :wavey:


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Cathy,I'm surprised that a Golden rescue group won't adopt to family's with children.I could understand that certain Goldens should have restrictions,but NO children!

If you can't find a group local,please let me know.I'm from NY and my sister got a Rescue Golden last year.She has a young daughter and had no problem.
Also,many rescue groups will allow adoptions out of state.
I know GRR of Charlotte http://www.grrcc.com/index.htm
adopts out of state,because I got my Charlie from them and I now live in Georgia.CUR,Canine Underground Railroad can sometimes help to transport a Golden.

I pray that someone can help you get a rescue,there are soooooo many that need a family.
Good Luck,
Shane
P.S. I just checked and they have stories about family's with kids adopting.Here's a link to the available Goldens,
http://www.grrcc.com/availablegoldens.htm


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*rescues*

Thanks Shane,
I just spent some time on those sites you posted. The stories are so-o-o sad. The faces are so beautiful. I saw all the pictures of adopted GR with families with children. That's good news. I know that some goldens (abused and fearful) might have issues with children and I also know that some children aren't kind to animals but that is not the case in this house.

There were a few that I would have loved to bring home. There are two GR rescue groups that I know of in MA. and one of them distinctly says that they "will not" adopt to families with a daycare in the house. Both of my dogs were brought up along with the children in my daycare. They were so well socialized because of all the people (children and adults) coming and going over the years. Many of the smallest children loved Sasha so much that they called all of the dogs that they saw "Sasha".

I've seen the "underground railroad" in a story on The Animal Planet channel. It's a really wonderful thing that these people do.

Thanks so much for your help. I'm just really "homesick" for a golden in my house. Hershey (my lab) really misses her too.

Cathy


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

When I first started looking for a golden, I did notice that some rescue sites are hesitant to adopt out to families with children, although I didn't know that some were as strict as the one you mentioned. I really hope you can find an organization that will help you out. I cannot imagine a better dog for young children than a golden. Woody is wonderful with our kids; also, my kids go to part-time daycare in a home with a dog, and it has been a wonderful experience for them. I really think it helped prepare them for our dog, and taught them some good "dog manners." In my opinion, a house full of children is a great environment for a dog!

Good luck, Sasha's mom, I really hope you can find an organization that will work with you!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh my, that is pitiful!! I will never understand how anyone can let these things happen to any dog, but especially the golden because they are just so loving towards people. I'm sad it happened, but I happy he was found and is getting the help he needs now, and for once in his life he will go to good home where he will be loved and cared for. If anything came out this that was good, I guess its the fact that he is found now and in Rescue.

I already decided my next golden when Kody gets a little older and more training done on him that I am heading in the direction of rescue for another golden


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update on Holcome*

UPDATE: Holcombe is feeling much better and will go to his foster home at the end of the week. He is ready! UPDATE: Holcombe has had his surgery and has started wagging his tale. He had to be shaved but he will have his beautiful coat back in no time. A wonderful vet tech has offered to foster and nurse Holcombe back to health after he gets released from the vet. Here is a photo following his surgery. Thank you to all those people who have donated money for his care. We have raised over half the money already. 












Cathy,did you ever find a rescue Golden?Just curious if you were able to work something out.
Shane


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Wonderful news!!!!!!!! :banana: :yes: :appl: Thanks for the update, Shane!


----------

